
Show HN: Do you track net worth? If so, then my side project may interest you - artem31
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-finance-tracker/id1476048552?ls=1
======
artem31
Hello everyone,

I was looking for a good net worth tracker that supports multi currency
accounts without bank account linking for a long time to replace my google
spreadsheet with a ton of different formulas. Since I was not able to find
anything that will cover my needs I've decided to create it by myself.

BalanceViewer is a simple IOS application for net worth tracking which allows
you control all the changes in your finances in a few minutes per month.

You can check it out on the AppStore:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-finance-
tracker/...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-finance-
tracker/id1476048552?ls=1)

Site: [https://www.balanceviewer.com/](https://www.balanceviewer.com/)

The app is a mix of net worth tracker + classic tracker with income and
expenses. The main difference from other trackers is that you don't need to
waste time tracking hundreds of expenses every month. All you have to do is
keep track of your account balances once a month and add all your income. The
total amount of expenses will be calculated AUTOMATICALLY based on account
balances and income.

How you usually track your net worth? What apps/services do you use? What is
most important for you there?

